# 68 gto wheel fitment



## voltaire (Aug 23, 2013)

I am trying to determine if a 17 x 9 wheel with 5" back space will fit my 68 assuming the tire is a 275/40-17 or 255/50-17.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Rear 17 x 9 255/50/17 BS 5" No rubbing issues

Front 17x8 235/50/17 BS 4.5
Rubbed a little, had to rool the wheel open moulding just a touch in the front to clear


Maybe with a lower profile tire you might be able to squeeze a 9" up front. 
But that's not the look we where after

Bill


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

voltaire said:


> I am trying to determine if a 17 x 9 wheel with 5" back space will fit my 68 assuming the tire is a 275/40-17 or 255/50-17.


I assume on the back right?

When I fit my 17s I used a Percys wheel simulator on my '66. Worked perfectly to show me what I needed. I ended up with 17x8s front and rear with 275/40/17 on back and 245/45/17 on front. 

That tool is VERY handy though. Very.


----------



## voltaire (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I ended up ordering the 17" x 8" aluminum pontiac rims with 4.5" back space. I am going with 255/45r17 firestone indy wide oval tires hopefully they don't rub anywhere. Where did you get the redline tires in 17".


----------

